# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Dorf tap, remove handle

## chriswarr

Hi, I have Dorf Capella taps.  The handle is attached to the spindle by this plastic thing underneath that you screw in with the tool shown in the photo.  Problem is over time the plastic gets brittle, so in trying to remove it, it just falls apart.  So, once it's started falling apart there's no way to get the handle off that I can think of, other than cutting it off and getting a new tap.  This piece shouldn't be plastic, the cheap similar tap at Bunnings has a metal piece instead of plastic, much more sensible.  So, I need to remove this one, the tap is dripping, I have a replacement ceramic cartdidge for it, but can't get into the bloody thing.  Any ideas? 
I have two taps in this situation, I rang Dorf during the week and got a new set of taps for one as I mangled it trying to get the plastic thing off.  And a set of cylinders for this one, didn't realise I'd stuff the plastic thing on this one as well.  So will probably end up having to get them to send me a new set of taps as well for this one.  No comment from them on the use of plastic though, but was just a low level type I spoke to.  I'm hoping with the new tap set I get they've replaced the plastic bit with metal.  The taps are 4 years old, so hopefully they've had enough problems.  They replaced everything under warranty, I'll give them credit for that.

----------


## cyclic

Heat ! enough to soften the plastic, but not enough to melt the chrome, and while hot, use a rag/glove to pull the handle up, but of course then you will need to get a new plastic thingy. 
A lot of people, when trying to undo those types of nuts usually go the wrong way. You are going right to left I hope.

----------


## chriswarr

> Heat ! enough to soften the plastic, but not enough to melt the chrome, and while hot, use a rag/glove to pull the handle up, but of course then you will need to get a new plastic thingy. 
> A lot of people, when trying to undo those types of nuts usually go the wrong way. You are going right to left I hope.

  
Hi, yep, going right to left.  How would I do the heat thing?

----------


## cyclic

> Hi, yep, going right to left.  How would I do the heat thing?

  Preferably electric heat gun. 
Hair dryer probably not enough heat but worth a try. 
Small LP gas burner most likely too harsh but what do you have to lose. 
I would be trying to undo/raise the flange enough to get a spanner around the tap and undo from the basin, then place it upside down in a vice (covered with rag etc) 
 and see if you can move the plastic thingy with a small screw driver/3" nail and hammer etc 
Failing that, then back to heat.

----------


## chriswarr

> I would be trying to undo/raise the flange enough to get a spanner around the tap and undo from the basin, then place it upside down in a vice (covered with rag etc).

  That's a great idea, just heading off to the footy, will try that tonight!  If I can get the whole thing off that'll change the whole game.

----------

